
Buy a house, clean your floor, move your butt: Ars reviews Kinect - dave1619
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/reviews/2010/11/buy-a-house-clean-your-floor-move-your-butt-ars-reviews-kinect.ars
======
StavrosK
> the Wii sensor goes into a slot under the screen but above the base

No need to fear the Wii sensor bar, it's not a sensor. It's just two leds, the
sensor is in the wiimote.

~~~
Simucal
Yep. The Wiimote simply tracks points of infrared light.

In a pinch you can use two small candles as a "wireless sensor bar".

------
jordanroher
Ben's review sounds accurate of Kinect's pros and cons, but what really stuck
out to me was his pessimism of the device's possibilities.

It reminded me of my own skepticism towards iPhone gaming. Remember that?
First person shooters will suck because there are no buttons. Racing games
will suck because most of them only let you brake and steer. Third person
platformers will suck because you can't control the camera and the character
at the same time.

And yet iPhone gaming is flourishing because developers discovered what the
device is fantastic for: tower defense, puzzle games, Scrabble, 2D
platforming, on and on. Games and genres that would be throwaways on a burly
console like the PS3 are perfect on the iPhone.

So I expect it to go with Kinect. It'll be a big deal when we discover new
games and genres designed for a person rather than a controller.

~~~
CrazedGeek
_And yet iPhone gaming is flourishing because developers discovered what the
device is fantastic for: tower defense, puzzle games, Scrabble, 2D
platforming, on and on. Games and genres that would be throwaways on a burly
console like the PS3 are perfect on the iPhone._

Those games would be popular on any mobile platform. The iPhone is flourishing
because it's the easiest way for developers to make money, not because the
accelerometer is making gaming any fancier.

------
alexyoung
Like most gaming hardware success or failure will depend on the software. I
heard Dance Central described as a killer app, but it's hard to see that
selling a $150 device.

------
togasystems
Does anybody else wish that Microsoft will open Kinect to PCs?

